#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Longman - Preparation Course for the iBT TOEFL

## Mohamed

*Longman - Preparation Course for the iBT TOEFL* 


Longman Preparation Course for the TOEFL Test: Next Generation (IBT), a book/CD-ROM package written by Deborah Phillips, gives students all the tools they need to succeed on the new TOEFL integrated-skills test. Providing both a comprehensive language skills course and a wealth of practice for all sections of the test, the Longman Preparation Course is appropriate for courses in TOEFL Test preparation or as a supplement to more general English courses.
Note: You must have the audio program to use the listening material (the Skills Practice, the Mini-Tests, and the Complete Tests) in the textbook.

Note: You must have the audio program to use the listening material (the Skills Practice, the Mini-Tests, and the Complete Tests) in the textbook. Click here to order the audio program (on CD or audiocassette).
The Student Book features:
Authentic material for all the new types of passages and questions on the test.
Diagnostic pre-tests and post-tests that allow students to identify strengths and weaknesses and assess improvement in each section.
Practice sections for the four skills:
Reading provides practice exercises in the new test formats, including filling in a table or chart and paraphrasing.
Listening provides authentic conversations between two people in an academic setting and academic lectures with new questions about a speakers attitude or purpose.
Speaking includes personal and expository tasks and integrated tasks.
Writing consists of expository and integrated tasks: reading/listening/writing.
Eight mini-tests that preview the tests integrated four-skills format.
Two complete practice tests that familiarize students with the actual test format and timing.

The CD-ROM features:
Completely different material from the Student Book.
Practice sections for all parts of the test, including speaking.
Eight mini-tests, and two complete tests.
Pop-up explanations for all items on the CD-ROM.
Easy-to-use scoring and record-keeping to monitor progress.

****************************

Download:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Audio CDs:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 	Password


 	Pass: yoknall.com 
See More: Longman - Preparation Course for the iBT TOEFL

----------


## eng_toto2005

> *Longman - Preparation Course for the iBT TOEFL* 
> 
> 
> Longman Preparation Course for the TOEFL Test: Next Generation (IBT), a book/CD-ROM package written by Deborah Phillips, gives students all the tools they need to succeed on the new TOEFL integrated-skills test. Providing both a comprehensive language skills course and a wealth of practice for all sections of the test, the Longman Preparation Course is appropriate for courses in TOEFL Test preparation or as a supplement to more general English courses.
> Note: You must have the audio program to use the listening material (the Skills Practice, the Mini-Tests, and the Complete Tests) in the textbook.
> 
> Note: You must have the audio program to use the listening material (the Skills Practice, the Mini-Tests, and the Complete Tests) in the textbook. Click here to order the audio program (on CD or audiocassette).
> The Student Book features:
> Authentic material for all the new types of passages and questions on the test.
> ...



thxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Mohamed

if  this happen with you again only do refresh to the page

----------


## engsharif

Thanx man, and I hope the best for u

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## moh_ppu

Thanx Alot

----------


## moh_ppu

Thank You

----------


## serik

Thank You

----------


## amr



----------


## jprocess

Thank You

----------


## anaga_84

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

> 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

thanx ya man

See More: Longman - Preparation Course for the iBT TOEFL

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you

----------


## mohamedtefa

thanks alot

----------


## laser63

Thanks for this great effort !!!

----------


## ahmed.el_hawari

thank you

----------


## BESHOY2005

Thanx Body

----------


## tanakornk

Thank you

----------

